# Red bump on elbow



## olivebeingavizsla (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi vizsla people! Olive had a red bump on her elbow that I’ve been watching for a few weeks. I sent a picture to her vet and a friend who’s a vet in another state and both said most likely plasma cell tumor but potentially mast cell. We’re going to the vet on Thursday and I’m pretty nervous. The spot has been growing, is pretty superficial and doesn’t seem to bother her. Does anyone have experience with plasma cell tumors and/or mast cell? I’m. Attaching a picture but was wondering if anyone had had something similar. Thanks!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Please keep us posted. We are experiencing the same thing on our 14-month old male V. He's due for his annual check up next week and I'll address with the vet then. He's had it for several weeks and I'm definitely concerned. It has grown, but definitely hasn't gone away either. It's maintained the same color all along.

Sorry I couldn't offer any advice, but following along!

Best of luck......


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Daisy had something very similar that we just had removed & are awaiting the pathologists report. I had Googled "mast cell tumor" and was sure that was what she had. On the initial exam at the vet's, the vet aspirated it & did a microscopic exam, which showed that it was not mast cell. The vet was not surprised, as there are so many other things that it could be. My Google search didn't show "all the other things", so I was being narrow minded about it.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

tegee26 said:


> Please keep us posted. We are experiencing the same thing on our 14-month old male V. He's due for his annual check up next week and I'll address with the vet then. He's had it for several weeks and I'm definitely concerned. It has grown, but definitely hasn't gone away either. It's maintained the same color all along.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't offer any advice, but following along!
> 
> Best of luck......


This one is less red and looks a lot like what our guy had which was an elbow hygroma... I had many sleepless nights worrying about tumours but it ended up going away once he'd been in a cone for a while (he was constantly licking and re-aggravating).

Also if it does end up being cancer, I did a lot of research on options when I was worried and considering diet change may be helpful (not all vets mention this): https://www.ketopetsanctuary.com/
http://www.ketopetsanctuary.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/1_KP_E_Book.pdf

All the best for your v's!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Rbka said:


> This one is less red and looks a lot like what our guy had which was an elbow hygroma... I had many sleepless nights worrying about tumours but it ended up going away once he'd been in a cone for a while (he was constantly licking and re-aggravating).
> 
> Also if it does end up being cancer, I did a lot of research on options when I was worried and considering diet change may be helpful (not all vets mention this): https://www.ketopetsanctuary.com/
> http://www.ketopetsanctuary.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/1_KP_E_Book.pdf
> ...


Thank you for this info....very helpful.

I have he's annual checkup next week, so hopefully will have a better handle on it by then. I'll keep everyone posted.

Thx so much again


----------



## olivebeingavizsla (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi! We actually went to the vet today and it is a histiocytoma, so benign and NOT mast cell! The vet said it should regress in a few months, I'm so grateful it's not anything. I was concerned even though she's only 14 months but luckily its nothing. Please keep me updated on yours, sending you good thoughts!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

We received Daisy's pathology report & her tumor was benign. I regret not taking a picture of it.


----------



## Nash.the.vizsla (Sep 16, 2017)

Our boy also had a small histiocytoma on his paw when he was about a year old. Most will go away on their own. Nash’s regressed after about 5 months and now you’d never know he had one.


----------

